# Toro PowerClear 180 Question



## Snow Man (Dec 16, 2010)

Just bought the Toro PowerClear 180 w/electric start. After running the PowerClear 180 I noticed the exhaust smell is strong. Is this normal?


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Snow Man said:


> Just bought the Toro PowerClear 180 w/electric start. After running the PowerClear 180 I noticed the exhaust smell is strong. Is this normal?


Probably.
Chances are what you are smelling is the paint and any other products on the engine that more or less "burn" off during the first few times you use the machine.
My new Toro PowerClear 421 had an odor the first time I used it.


----------



## Snow Man (Dec 16, 2010)

CharlesW said:


> Probably.
> Chances are what you are smelling is the paint and any other products on the engine that more or less "burn" off during the first few times you use the machine.
> My new Toro PowerClear 421 had an odor the first time I used it.


was it an exhaust odor that stuck to your clothes?


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Snow Man said:


> was it an exhaust odor that stuck to your clothes?


While it might be, it won't be the 2 cycle odor that sometimes occurs.
The Toro 180 has a 4 cycle engine.

And if that is not what you had in mind, my apologies.


----------



## Snow Man (Dec 16, 2010)

CharlesW said:


> While it might be, it won't be the 2 cycle odor that sometimes occurs.
> The Toro 180 has a 4 cycle engine.
> 
> And if that is not what you had in mind, my apologies.


Its the 4 cycle engine. You do not mix oil with gas in this one.

So its nothing to be worried about?


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Snow Man said:


> Its the 4 cycle engine. You do not mix oil with gas in this one.
> 
> So its nothing to be worried about?


Probably not.
Check the engine oil level and if it is OK, you probably don't have anything to worry about.
Mine had what I would call a hot smell after the first use, but I didn't notice it the second time I used it.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

CharlesW said:


> Probably.
> Chances are what you are smelling is the paint and any other products on the engine that more or less "burn" off during the first few times you use the machine.
> My new Toro PowerClear 421 had an odor the first time I used it.


 Ditto, it isn't unlikely for a new snowblower like that to give off some bad fumes for the first several minutes of runtime. How long have you had it runing yet? My guess is that if this is reason for the smell ,it should be gone after a while.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

prob burning off assembly lube,&paint heating up, wouldnt worry,

heck, i am gunna smell like an ol';merc outboard till spring w my 2stroke lol


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

2cycled fruitcake said:


> prob burning off assembly lube,&paint heating up, wouldnt worry,
> 
> heck, i am gunna smell like an ol';merc outboard till spring w my 2stroke lol


Have you tried any of the synthetic 2 cycle oils?
I have read that they smoke less and have very little exhaust odor.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I use synthetic on my 2 toro's and they still smell the same. : (


----------

